# Problemas con amplificador de 40W (ROLLER)



## Tharmas (Jun 8, 2007)

Resulta ser que se me quemaron dos resistencias de la salida de potencia de mi amplificador de 40W ROLLER. El problema es que no se por cuales reemplazarlas porque... estan quemadas!!   Solo se que son de metal film 2 WATTS 5%, no conozco su valor porque no se le ven los colores. Alguien tendría idea de cuales pueden ser?? Si tienen un roller de 40 por ahí les pido por favor lo abran, o de otra marca.
¿Creen que si le pongo dos resistencias METAL FILM de 2W 5% del máximo valor cambiaría el rendimiento del equipo? No conozco a fondo estos componentes. ops: 

Bueno gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## palomo (Jun 12, 2007)

Metal film al 5% compadre segun tengo entendido estas son al 1% (casi exactas por no decir otra cosa) pero bueno amigo me gustaria que fueras un poco mas especifico ya que asi nadamas con lo que describes es como buscar una virgen en un burdel  

 8) Seria bueno que si puedes colocar el modelo de tu amplificador, asi como una foto para poder ver mas o menos en donde se encuentra el material dañado, y que cres, una resistencia quemada no es un indicio que unicamente está esta mal, ya que solo es un indicio por que algun elemento anterior esta en mal funcionamiento (como puede ser un transistor, diodo, capacitor en corto [aunque no lo creas algunas veces estos dan cada sorpresa] etc) asi que amigo hay mucho trabajo por hacer y muchos datos que tienes que aportar para poder ayudarte. Como mencionas que son de salida de tu amplificador por lo regular checa que los transistores de salida no esten en corto (los que estan conectados con las resistencias quemadas) y amigo una forma de ver de que valor son, es que mires las otras que se encuentran en los demas transistores que por lo regular todas las resistencias de salida son iguales, estan deben ser menos de 0.5 Ohms

Suerte


----------



## Tharmas (Jun 13, 2007)

Bueno voy a ver si puedo sacarle una foto a la placa, pero bue... Se que debe haber otro problema porque es la 2º vez que pasa y es cuando lo conecto a la PC. Las resistencias cercanas son de otros tamaños, por lo tanto otros valores. Y lo de 5% lo saqué por el tamaño de ambas. Ahora lo unico que quiero es que funcione. Por eso pregunto si al ponerle unas del mayor valor en 5% y 2W cambiaría mucho el funcionamiento, porque si no es así, yo le mando dos bien grosas y se acaba el problema para mi. ¿Que me dices?????

Gracias


----------



## rampa (Jun 13, 2007)

Tharmas dijo:
			
		

> Bueno voy a ver si puedo sacarle una foto a la placa, pero bue... Se que debe haber otro problema porque es la 2º vez que pasa y es cuando lo conecto a la PC. Las resistencias cercanas son de otros tamaños, por lo tanto otros valores. Y lo de 5% lo saqué por el tamaño de ambas. Ahora lo unico que quiero es que funcione. Por eso pregunto si al ponerle unas del mayor valor en 5% y 2W cambiaría mucho el funcionamiento, porque si no es así, yo le mando dos bien grosas y se acaba el problema para mi. ¿Que me dices?????
> 
> Gracias



jejeje amigo, por algo existen resistencias en todos los valores si fuera lo mismo poner cualquier valor existiria de un solo tipo en todo el mundo.
Sino pones el mismo valor o uno cercano, posiblemente quemes todo.

Nos Vemos.


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 13, 2007)

podrias desir con que tension trabaja y en que parte de amplificador se encuentra esta resistencia o asea en la parte de salida preamplificación transistore cuales son saludos


----------



## Tharmas (Jun 15, 2007)

Por favor disculpen mi terrible ignorancia, pero no se a que se refieren con tensión, será 220 o estoy siendo muy bruto?? ops: 
En cuanto a los transistores, les comento que estan conectadas directamente a dos transistores segun creo de capsula TO-220 y los datos que tienen inscriptos son: TIP 122 sF   GF 179 VW    CHN 534. En realidad uno solo dice eso, el otro parece un poco distinto (solo un poco) y supongo que debe ser por el fabricante.  
Por favor denme una mano, son mi ultima esperanza!!

Gracias por su tiempo.


----------



## jona (Jun 15, 2007)

porlo general suelen ser valores menores a 1 ohm.
asi que prova colocandolo 1ohm.


----------



## Tharmas (Jun 24, 2007)

Bueno, entonces dicen que si le pongo una de 1 ohm puede llegar a andar??


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 25, 2007)

si esta en la parte de los transistores o serca seguramente se quemaron por que algun transistor de potencia se rompio asi que verifica como estan los transistores 
por que si reemplasas esas y hay algo en corto puedes romper tu bocina tambien
saludos


----------



## Tharmas (Jun 26, 2007)

Me parece que están bien los transistores, porque oí por ahí que cuando se queman o algo así, se hinchan, pero parecen perfectos. No se si debería revisarlos mejor. Y si no pagaré unos cuantos pesos para que me lo erregle otro.  

Gracias


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 26, 2007)

casi nunca se inchan lo unico que suele susceder algunas veces es que se revienta o sea se triza el silicio pero nunca se inchan y muchas veces no tienen daños fisicos y aunque no lo crea estan aberiados saludos


----------

